# Info about video cards and drivers



## graudeejs (Jun 1, 2010)

I think this will be very useful to everyone wanting to buy new Video card

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon - ati
http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Intel?action=show&redirect=IntelGMA - intel


http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/CategoryHardwareChipset - categories


First link will be very useful to me when I will want to buy new video card


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2010)

Some of that information is a little bit out-of-date..  'radeonhd' is no longer under development.  It has been all but abandoned.  On FreeBSD, though, it's still the only driver that supports HDMI audio from the video card (HDMI audio is supported with the 'radeon' driver on linux if you use KMS, which is not yet available on FreeBSD). 

The "new" 3D acceleration for R6xx and R7xx isn't all that new any more, and supports up to the HD4950.  HD5xxx cards have 2D modesetting only at the moment and may require a newer xf86-video-ati than is currently available in ports.   2D and 3D acceleration for HD5xxx cards is under review at AMD and will hopefully be available in a few weeks (though 3D will likely be pretty limited at first).  This will, of course, be for linux first and will have to be ported to FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature is also useful.


----------



## tessio (Jun 4, 2010)

Is there any status page for the GEM/TTM/KMS on FreeBSD?


----------



## adamk (Jun 4, 2010)

Both the page and GEM/TTM/KMS on FreeBSD are non-existent.

Adam


----------

